

Ask HN: Bootstrap compatible Canadian Credit Card processing - dholowiski

After a soft launch of my web app yesterday I have already found two people who want to actually pay for my product. I'm very broke and trying to bootstrap this app with as close to $0 as possible. I'm trying to find a credit card processor that supports recurring billing or has a 'credit card vault' where they store the cards so I don't need to worry about PCI compliance.  I also don't have a registered business (it's much easier and cheaper that way in Canada). Last but not least I need $0 monthly fee even if it means I pay a slightly higher percentage on each transaction.<p>The only processor I've found so far is Paypal web payments standard, but the recurring billing is too inflexible (pro is perfect but you need a credit check and a GST number and costs $35 a month). Ideally I'd like a stripe-like service (or Stripe, please come to Canada soon!).<p>Can anyone offer suggestions, remembering I'm in Canada so many of the awesome US solutions are not available to me.
======
fastspring
Take a look at SaaSy.com. Recurring payments are supported. No credit card
numbers are stored (we utilize tokenization for recurring charges), and we are
PCI compliant. We support payments in Canadian Dollars, and the order page is
translated into 19 languages. No monthly fee, you just pay a % of any revenue
generated. It is extremely flexible.

~~~
dholowiski
Thank you, I just signed up! I was in a desperate place last night trying to
somehow make paypal IPN work with my site and I was just about ready to give
up. If we ever meet in person I owe you a hug!

